# sensory processing disorder (SPD)



## new_to_ttc

Hi, not sure if any parents out there can relate or advise, but my son has his own little quirks and a good friend of mine suggested I look in to this condition.

I read up but it is very long and complex and has soooo many sections so not sure where to start :wacko:

Basically my 2.5yr old has always had adversions to mess on him, hands, face, arms etc he is the cleanest toddler I know for eating lol but when he does get food or juice on him thats it he wants washing and the food taken away. He will also strip off his clothes at the smallest spillage or dirt mark (if he knows its there). He has also started putting food/drink in his mouth and holding it there... for ages sometimes! If he is drinking, particulary milk, he will hold it in his mouth until I tell him to swallow it and then he often swallows, sometimes spits it out. It doesnt seem to be a particular texture - he will do it with chewy things, liquid, weetabix, raisins, freshfruit etc etc Nursery said he does itthere as well as at home!

He also has started walking on his tippy toes, and constantly stripping, even when not wet (though he really hates a wet top and will take that off anywhere!!! his fruit shoot splashed when he took it out of his mouth whilst in an arena at weekend, it barely left a mark but he paniced and stripped :wacko: )

He has an irrational fear of some noises, but not all. He fears unknown noises, so if a truck drives passed him he'll wave and laugh, if that truck is say behind himor he hears from the window he will panic and scream and hide :wacko: He gets very upset at loud noises.

He hates messy play and refuses to join in at home or nursery... he will play with a paint brush but not hand/foot prints etc

Now all these things appear on the SPD website... but so do loads of other things that Im sure he doesnt have or do! I mean there was something there about touch... sometimes they freak out at gentle touch etc George does this - but I am sure its just his toddler ways. He seems to socialise well he plays with some children and not others. His speech is perfectly fine for his age, as is his other developmental areas. He is majorly switched on, only needs to see something done once and he can do it!! 

Oh something else I read on the SPD site was he runs and charges about like a loon lol and he will hit his head on solid objects on purpose :dohh: He also licks everything, floors, walls, people, clothes :wacko: 

I cant think of anything else he matched up on the site, but Im notthe type of person to google and self diagnose, but I have neglected to worry about any of his little quirks and put them all down to being a toddler with too much energy. I used to laugh at the 'OCD' tendancies (as we call them) as I thought it was cute - though now its getting out of control. The holding food in mouth I put down to teething, but he has cut his last 4 molars now. I just wondered if anyone had similar experience and if you think its worth a discussion with his HV (who is lovely but my gawd dippy!!!) or a GP??? 

Sorry this is long and probably a bit all over Im just trying to remember all his little quirks that have always been individual and Ive never pulled them together before xxxx


----------



## Kobes Mummie

Hi. I see this post is dated oct but... I couldn't read and run I have a 5 year old who at 2/3 was assessed by BIBIC for having a sensory processing disorder. In his 3's it was visual and now at 4/5 hes auditory. The work they gave us to do with him really helped, and now hes at school its much better.
We did massage, smell activities, taste, noise therapy. Loads of things xx


----------



## jhughes0709

SPD was my son's first actual diagnosis. He hated anything on him. And smells. Omg he would freak out over smells. He also walked on his tip toes and we had to cut all tags out of his clothes. He would become overstimulated very easily. We used his dx of SPD to get him OT. Our insurance covered it and it helped a little. But once he was evaluted more in depth he was diagnosed with ADHD and Asperger's. Sensory issues go hand in hand with ASD. If your concerned call around and have an OT come out and look. OT is amazing and helps kiddos a lot ;) Knowledge is power when it comes to our little ones. I sat on my hands longer than I should have with my oldest and once I started getting answers and asking for services things started getting easier. ;) And SPD is broad. They don't have to have all the symptoms of it. My son is a sensory seeker. He wants input all the time. some kiddos are on the opposite end.


----------



## Nibblenic

Personally I would say that sounds more like Aspergers that SPD however small bits of information over the internet is no basis for a diagnosis.

It is certinaly worth mentioning to your HV


----------



## JASMAK

My daughter has a form of asd, and does/did many of those things.


----------



## seaweed eater

Bumping this thread in case anyone else has experiences to share. Mine definitely does not have ASD but he is highly sensitive. I don't know whether he would meet criteria for SPD, but I am trying to find out more about the treatment before seeking a diagnosis. Jhughes, it's good to know that OT was helpful for your little one.


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks for your replies ladies!! 

My HV said George was just a typical toddler and not to be concerned. However, his nursery submitted a report to her stating that they were concerned with his speech, that was supported by a report from my GP who is also concerned about his speech (but actually George just doesn't want/like to speak to him :wacko:), But my HV assessed him and says he has 'multiple letter substitutions' and 'significant expressive language delay'. She also said he should have grown out of his quirks by now, but he hasn't... so now I think they paying more attention to him and if he needs support in any areas hopefully he will get it. He has been referred for speech and language therapy, and a language lady who will come to the house and see him at home too.


----------



## mummy2o

I agree it sounds more like aspergers. Maybe instead of going through the HV go to the GP instead. I had a really rubbish one for my son, so insisted on getting a new one who picked up he had autism straight away.


----------



## JASMAK

Aspergers has no language delay


----------



## JASMAK

Aspergers has no language delay


----------



## mummy2o

I have Aspergers and didn't talk until I was 3. That was clearly a language delay.


----------



## seaweed eater

I thought that no language delay was one of the criteria for distinguishing Asperger's from autism? But my understanding is also that people are moving away from distinguishing those two anyway, and thinking of them both as different points on the autism spectrum (someone please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## new_to_ttc

:wacko: all sounds confusing to me!!


----------



## JASMAK

Google it.


----------



## JASMAK

https://www.autism.org.uk/about-aut...d-asperger-syndrome-whats-the-difference.aspx


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks for the link, I have taken some time to read it this morning, and I'm not convinced George falls into either of those conditions. He has he speech delay, but socially is quite good. He will play with other children, and some adults no problem (favours male adults over female ones). He is imaginative with his toys and enjoys role play, and although is obsessed with Fireman Sam, he does engage in other play. Though his concentration skills for a 2yr old are fab and he will sit and do jigsaws etc for long periods. 

I don't know, I will see what my HV says, I am meeting with her next week again so no doubt she will have some ideas xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son has autism. SPD,PPD and ODD often fall in the asd umbrella x


----------



## Annie77

I am an OT and it sounds very like SPD. I would advise requesting an OT referral now as the waiting lists can be long for an assessment and treatment.
In the meantime, massage, encouraging play with different textures etc is good although light touch like feathers, bubbles will be more difficult for him.

When he wants to charge into walls etc try 'squashing' (gently) between soft cushions or rolling him up in a soft rug as a game - as the whole body pressure can help meet his sensory needs without the chance of injury.

Good luck


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks so much, waiting to hear from speech & language peoples. My HV was due last week but cancelled, expecting her sometime next week, hopefully can chat in more detail then :)


----------

